# G4 ou G5 ? Choix Cornélien



## Metalex (29 Août 2003)

salut salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour mon premier message sur ce forum (bien sympatoche pour ce que j'en ai lu), je me pose une grande question.

Je suis actuelemnt sur PC (non arreter les vannes, c'est même pas drôle lol) et j'aimerais beaucoup passer sou mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et donc, j'ai regardé les config pour un powermac, 
Et là, je me pose la question, que vaut-il mieux, un G4 ou un G5.
à tarifs équivalent, un G4 bi-pro 1,25 et un G5 mono 1,8, les deux couplé à 1 Go de ram...

à votre avis, quel est celui qui aura les meilleurs perfs.
Surtout, est-ce raisonnable d'acheter un G4 en fin de vie... est-ce aussi raisonnable d'acheter un G5 qui est au debut de sa vie (problemes divers de jeunnesse eventuels...)

sachant que ça sera un achat pour 3 ans minimum...

voilà, plein de question, et beaucoup de flou....

Que me conseilleriez vous ?

Merci beaucoup pour ceux qui prendrons le temps de me répondre


----------



## ederntal (29 Août 2003)

oula dur choix :

Le G5 1.8 est a 2630 euros avec 512mo, 160 Go, superdrive, et a toutes les derniere technologies (pci-x, usb2...)
Le premier G4 est a 1434 euros avec 256 mo, 80 go et un combo.
Si tu as besoin du superdrive et de 160Go et il faut rajouter 256mo pour comparer cela reviens  a environ 2000 euros
Si tu rajoute en plus un BiG4 1.25 on arrive a 2400 euros

Le plus judicieux est soit de prendre le G51.8 et payer le prix fort, soit de prendre une config plus modeste a moins de 2000 euros... mais si c'est pour rajouter tout sur un G4 autant prendre le G5 : le principal atoux du G4 est son prix!

Seuls arguments pour te decider : tes moyens, et tes besoins en puissance.


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2003)

C'est assez difficile à dire en fait. Le G5 devrait être un peu plus performant mais pas de beaucoup.

Et si tu fais de la compression vidéo, il vaut mieux utiliser les deux altivec du bi-G4 que celui du G5 moins performant ...

Quand à la RAM ne l'achête pas chez Apple.


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

le G5 sans hésiter!
c'est une machine d'avenir...  
et puis elle est plus silencieuse... et tu y gagneras au fil du temps, surtout si tu compte le garder 3 ans...


----------



## ederntal (29 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> le G5 sans hésiter!
> c'est une machine d'avenir...
> et puis elle est plus silencieuse... et tu y gagneras au fil du temps, surtout si tu compte le garder 3 ans...



Voila : moi je prendrai soit un G4 pas cher et le changer dans 1 an et demi...
Mais tu as a la solution de prendre le G5 pour + lgt...

Mais augmenter les caractéristiques du G4 de base me parrait pas une bonne solution.


----------



## ricchy (29 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> le G5 sans hésiter!
> c'est une machine d'avenir...
> et puis elle est plus silencieuse... et tu y gagneras au fil du temps, surtout si tu compte le garder 3 ans...


Dans le même registre +/- 
Pense à la revente d'ici 3 ans.
Tu revendras plus facilement un G5, qu'un G4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je songe fortement à me prendre un G5 à la place de mon Powerbook 800.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu fais de la compression vidéo, il vaut mieux utiliser les deux altivec du bi-G4 que celui du G5 moins performant ...



Conclusion un peu hâtive... Attendons d'avoir des tests d'applications en situation réelle pour connaitre les résultats.

'+


----------



## Lordwizard (29 Août 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Voila : moi je prendrai soit un G4 pas cher et le changer dans 1 an et demi...
> Mais tu as a la solution de prendre le G5 pour + lgt...



Tout a fait d'accord  !!


----------



## decoris (29 Août 2003)

évidemment, la ssolution G4 pas cher est excellente aussi, vu que c'est ce que j'ai fait!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2003)

Si tu n'avais pas prévu un investissement sur trois ans, je t'aurais dit de prendre un PowerMac bi-processeur 1,25 Ghz, c'est une excellente machine, les prix et offres actuels sont intéressants...

Mais comme tu souhaites investir pour trois ans, je te conseille vivement de casser ta tirelire pour un G5, tu le regretteras pas et tu auras plus de facilité à le revendre dans trois qu'un G4. 

Bienvenue sur Mac.


----------



## Metalex (30 Août 2003)

merci pour toutes ces réponses.

Il est vrai que la revente sera beaucoup plus facile pour un G5 que pour un G4...

J'ai encore un peu de temps pour réfléchir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si d'autres ont des avis à faire partager, n'hesitez pas, je suis tout ouî 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci encore


----------



## MarcMame (30 Août 2003)

En tout cas, ce n'est pas vers l'occasion qu'il faut se tourner en ce moment. Les prix demandés sont completement surréalistes. 
Pour exemple, cette personne qui attend le bon pigeon pour vendre son G4 bi1,45Ghz à 3500Euros en occasion. C'est carrément 1000Francs de plus qu'un G5 2x2Ghz neuf . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La plupart des machines que j'ai vu à vendre ne tiennent absolument pas compte du marché. Les prix tournent autour de 1500Euros pour des Macs en dessous du Ghz. Pour info, le MMD à 1Ghz est en vente partout pour 1230Euros. Neuf et garanti 1 an. 
On crois rever...


----------



## Metalex (30 Août 2003)

oui, ça j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait problème de ce coté là....
J'ai fait un tour sur Ebay, Aucland, et des forums de vente occasion spéciaux mac, et souvent les vendeurs, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont un peu fumé lol

Je comprends qu'on puisse avoir mal aux fesses d'avoir acheté un mac 3000 ou 4000 euros, mais faut pas abuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleur, j'aimerais bien savoir si des gens les achètent, et sinon, qu'est-ce qu'il en font de leur mac que personne ne veut ?
Si quelqu'un peut me répondre, tout en sachant que ce que je dit n'est pas une attaque, mais juste une constatation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin de toute façon, vu les prix d'occaz, je prefere grandement en avoir un neuf avec une garantie complete de 3 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on ne sait jamais, avec mon bol


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

ça vaut mieux, c'est pas apple qui te fera la moiondre extension de garantie...


----------



## Jaszu_prv (31 Août 2003)

ben, si tu veux acheter regarde un peu en bas  je vends le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, je comprends si tu refuses... pas assez puissant.

Retournant au fait, si t'as le $$$ acheté le G5, si tu payes l'impôt inférieur à 48 % je te conseille de prendre le G4. Par ailleurs, réfléchie sérieusement qq tu vas faire avec tas machines. N'oublie pas que le G5 et pour l'instant considéré comme "the worlds fastest personal computer". Es-tu sûre que tu as besoin d'une telle machine ? Si c'est pour passé tu temps sur un forum, j'ai une performa 440 qq pars


----------



## Jaszu_prv (31 Août 2003)

> j'ai une performa 440 qq pars



hmm, performa 440 peut-être pas... mais un PowerPc 6320 certainement. Jen ai un justement sous la main


----------



## Metalex (31 Août 2003)

merci, c'est gentil, mais non ^^
Déjà d'une je veux une machine qui sera encore viable dans 3 ans, les logiciels avancent à vitesse grand V, les inovations aussi, et demandent de plus en plus de ressources, donc, aujourd'hui, tout passe sur ton mac, mais dans 3 ans, j'en suis pas si sur....
Sinon, si je veux passer chez mac, c'est aussi que financierement je peux me le permettre, sans vouloir vexer quiconque, si j'avais 1000 euros à mettre dans une UC, je me tournerai plutôt vers un pc qu'un mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis sans aller plus profondément dans les choses je suis amené à bosser squr des documents de plus en plus gros, la 3d, je commence sur PC, et je vois bien ce que ça donne au niveau de l'utilisation et surtout au niveau du rendu, donc j'ai besoin d'une machine puissante, d'où ma premiere interrogation à savoir si le 1,8 (y compris le bus, la ram, disques, etc...) est plus performent que le bi 1,25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci néanmoins pour les propositions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce, je vais retourner baver sur apple.freuuuuu


----------



## Jaszu_prv (31 Août 2003)

> Déjà d'une je veux une machine qui sera encore viable dans 3 ans, les logiciels avancent à vitesse grand V, les innovations aussi, et demandent de plus en plus de ressources, donc, aujourd'hui, tout passe sur ton mac, mais dans 3 ans, j'en suis pas si sur..



Je ne suis pas si sure que ça... C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup d'innovation, mais franchement je me poserai des questions sur ce grand V. Pour mieux me comprendre, je vous demande de faire une petite comparaison avec ce qui se passe sur PC. En qq années (mm mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) les vitesses des processeurs augmentées sans cesse de 733 par exemple et l'année suivante on avait un 2Ghz pui 3 etc. Je connais qq personnes qui ont acquis des PC XGhz et sincérement, il constate qu'il n'y pas de grande révolution. Certe la cadence des machines augmente, mais on ne voit pas d'accélération dans les appli. C'est en passant la limite de 2Ghz, qu'on s'est aperçu que la vitesse d'exécution de certains programmes notamment dans ton domaine et lié beaucoup (si pas plus) aux autres « partis » de l'ordi comme le Ram (vitesse, type, capacité), le dd, carte graphique, etc. (ces parties là, je trouve sont très correcte sur les G4. D'ailleurs elles sont facilement remplacable...) De nos jours on s'approche de plus en plus de limites de vitesse des processeurs (on cherche des nouveaux moyens de refroidissement), mais cette limite est de plus en plus proche. C'est justement à cause du manque d'efficacité et des limites (de la technologie de ventilation) qu'on cherche des nouveaux moyens pour « évoluer »; comme le double processeur, l'augmentation de la vitesse du Ram etc. Don ton cas, je pense qu'il serait comme mm plus utile d'avoir un 2x processeur et peut-être le G4. En ce qui concerne la revente, les Mac marche très bien comme on peut le voir dans les prix (regarde le mien, je le vends à 1000 !!! Et en plus en regardant, les autres annonces je constate, que je le vends vraiment pas cher. Un 733 dans le monde du PC ne vaut mm pas la moitié de cette somme aujourd'hui). Finalement, je te conseille d'acheter un G4/1.25 GHz BI-PRO/256/80G/DVD-CDRW/OSX pour seulement 1 564,00 HT. Avec les 500  qui te restent, tu peux encore le booster facilement.

Cordialement.


----------



## daffyb (31 Août 2003)

ben moi, j'ai un iMac G3 700 MHz et bien il fait tout ce que je lui demande. Je ne me vois pas le changer tellement il correspond tout à fait à mes besoins. Conclusion, 2 ans après l'achat, je suis toujours, voir plus, content que juste après. Conclusion No 2, il faut choisir en fonction de l'utilisation qu'on va en faire.
Conclusion 3, je prendrais un BI car, 2 processeurs, ça change tout.
Je préfère un bi-800 qu'un mono 1,6 Voilà, c'est mon idée...


----------



## Jetsurfer (1 Septembre 2003)

C'est clair qu'il est impossible d'avoir le dernier modèle, le plus ceci et le plus cela car le jour ou on achète sa machine elle est déjà dépassée.
Autrement dit, il suffit de voir suivant son utilisation la machine qui convient le mieux, l'occasion est à éviter de toute façon les prix demandés étant à un niveau stratosphèrique à se demander ce qu'ont mangé les vendeurs avant de publier leur annonce.
Parfois on fait une bonne affaire en prenant un Mac en fin de série mais comme Apple travaille à flux tendu, le nombre de machines qui "trainent" chez les revendeurs ces dernières années  s'est réduit comme une peau de chagrin à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle gamme est annoncée.
Dans ce cas une fois de plus analyser ses besoins et choisir ce qui est possible, la Ram ailleurs que chez Apple.
Enfin côté revente, pour ma part je ne me pose jamais de question vu que je donne à chaque fois mon ancien Mac soit à un utilisateur a qui cela pourrait faire plaisir, soit à un club d'utilisateurs afin qu'il serve à quelque chose.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère un bi-800 qu'un mono 1,6 Voilà, c'est mon idée...


Sauf que le bi-800 serait G4 et le mono 1,8 G5, et surtout, je ne sais pas quel est le gain avec un deuxième processeur.

Je crois que le mono 1,8 s'impose par rapport au bi-1,25, car tout dans le mono 1,8 est neuf, alors que dans le bi-1,25, on a vraiment des technologies dépassées (ne serait-ce que le bus à 166 Mhz).


----------



## yoyo (1 Septembre 2003)

Personellement possesseur d'un Dual G4 1.25 Ghz,
je prendrais plutôt un G5, voici mes conclusions :

Avantages du G5 :
1) Nouvelles techonologie dispo, USB 2.0, PCI-X,
Serial ATA, processeur etc...
2) Beaucoup moins bruyant que le G4 MDD
3) A l'avenir avec des applications optimisées et
Panther le G5 devrait commencer à sortir du lot.

Avantages du Dual G4 :
1) Bi-Processeur à prix équivalent de l'entrée de gamme G5.
2) Meilleur unité de calcul Altivec
3) Equivalent en terme de perfs voir plus que le G5 pour le moment du au fait des applications et du système qui arriverons plus tard pour tirer profit du G5.

Donc en résumé, si c'est pour le garder 3 ans, vaux mieux un G5, il perdra moins de valeur, les perfs augmenterons avec le temps, les dernières techonologie sont disponibles.

A toi de voir, même si le G5 ne rétame pour le moment pas un bon G4, je prendrais tout de même
un G5.....

A toi de voir !


----------



## MarcMame (2 Septembre 2003)

Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne la revente, les Mac marche très bien comme on peut le voir dans les prix (regarde le mien, je le vends à 1000 !!! Et en plus en regardant, les autres annonces je constate, que je le vends vraiment pas cher.


Nous n'avons pas les même yeux. Moi je lis 1100, pas 1000.
Ensuite, quand je regarde les autres offres d'occasions, tu te situes plutot dans la même fourchette du pas très réaliste. Franchement, 130 de moins qu'un MMD 1Ghz neuf et sous garanti, avec de la mémoire plus rapide, de la cache L3, un DD plus gros, une carte video (beaucoup) plus puissante avec le double de Ram, une entrée son, un FW800, etc... Tu trouve ça interessant ? Moi pas. Mais bon, rien de personnel hein...


----------



## MarcMame (2 Septembre 2003)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion No 2, il faut choisir en fonction de l'utilisation qu'on va en faire.
> Conclusion 3, je prendrais un BI car, 2 processeurs, ça change tout.
> Je préfère un bi-800 qu'un mono 1,6 Voilà, c'est mon idée...


C'est effectivement *très* dépendant de l'utilisation que l'on en fait, mais il est quand même très clair qu'un bi-800 n'arrivera jamais à des perfomances égales à un mono 1,6, même avec une application faisant une utilisation massive du bi-processing.
Dans le cas des jeux vidéos par exemple, les bi-processeurs n'apportent _aucun_ gain de performances. Dans ce type d'application, les Mhz sont rois. Pour palier à ce problème, c'est de co-processeurs dédies dont nous aurions besoin, comme utilisés dans toutes les consoles, pas d'un second processeur indépendant.


----------



## Jaszu_prv (2 Septembre 2003)

> Nous n'avons pas les même yeux. Moi je lis 1100, pas 1000.


C'est en regardant les autres annonces que je choisis le prix de vente (je viens de le changer, mais si je trouve un acheteur je vais peut-être le baisser)... Tu peux trouver des 450Mhz pour 850  et des 733 pour 1250 , alors... 



> Tu trouves ça interessant ? Moi pas. Mais bon, rien de personnel hein...


Chuuuuut, j'essaye de faire une bonne affaire...


----------



## Jaszu_prv (2 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> un MMD 1Ghz neuf et sous garanti, avec de la mémoire plus rapide, de la cache L3, un DD plus gros, une carte video (beaucoup) plus puissante avec le double de Ram, une entrée son, un FW800, etc... Tu trouve ça interessant ? Moi pas. Mais bon, rien de personnel hein...



1. Si je vends le mien, je serais ravi de l'avoir vendu pour 1000  et ce n'est pas de l'arnaque, car pour beaucoup de gens la différence de 230  est importante.
2. Ce PM G4 1Ghz fait comme mm parti de la famille de ceux plus bruyants 
3. Il est vendu SANS AppleCare, le mien est encore sous cette garantie pendant un an.

Mais bon arrêtant cette discussion, c'est pas bon pour mon bizness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (mais serieusement je comprends ta position...)

Amicalement


----------



## MarcMame (2 Septembre 2003)

Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> 2. Ce PM G4 1Ghz fait comme mm parti de la famille de ceux plus bruyants


Faisait. Cette dernière génération ne fait plus le bruit constaté dans les 1ers MMD. C'est même extremement silencieux.


> 3. Il est vendu SANS AppleCare, le mien est encore sous cette garantie pendant un an.


 Une machine neuve dispose également d'une garantie d'un an, plus le droit de retractation de 7 jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Mais bon arrêtant cette discussion, c'est pas bon pour mon bizness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sans blague.


----------



## Jaszu_prv (2 Septembre 2003)

*1. Les utlisateurs constatent comme mm qu'ils sont plus bruyant que l'ancienne genration de QS


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

Dites voir les gars, les ventilos des G4 sont des ventilos assez standard il me semble. Ils vous suffit donc d'aller chez un monteur PC et d'acheter pour pas trop d'excellent ventilateur ultra-silencieux (on trouve de nombreux modèles aujourd'hui ...).


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Septembre 2003)

Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> > C'est en regardant les autres annonces que je choisis le prix de vente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Septembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ce n'est pas vers l'occasion qu'il faut se tourner en ce moment. Les prix demandés sont completement surréalistes.
> Pour exemple, cette personne qui attend le bon pigeon pour vendre son G4 bi1,45Ghz à 3500Euros en occasion. On crois rever...



où encore  ce gars qui veut vendre son Lombard à 1400 euros ("non négociable" : SIC)


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Septembre 2003)

Le G4, en particulier le bipro, reste pour le moment une alternative tout à fait crédible face à la première génération de G5 actuellement disponibles à la vente.
- Il s'agit d'une machine éprouvée et stable
- Aucun risque d'incompatibilité hard ou soft
- Soutient parfaitement la comparaison avec le G5 d'entrée de gamme si on regarde les premières bench publiées (celles que j'ai vues sur 
MacBidouille m'ont franchement refroidi). 
L'entrée de gamme G5 est loin, loin, loin d'être la machine la plus rapide du monde...

L'argument de l'avantage à la revente ne se conçoit à mon avis que si on compte changer rapidement de machine (une ou deux génération plus tard) : le prix qu'on en tire reste intéressant et risque effectivement d'être en net avantage pour le G5. Par contre, pour une revente dans 3 ans, soit 4 à 6 générations de machines plus tard, ces 2 machines ne vaudront probablement plus grand chose ni l'une ni l'autre, en tout cas par rapport à l'investissement initial. Combien vaut actuellement un mac acheté 25000 FF il y a 3 ans ?

L'avantage hypothétique de ces premiers G5 en terme de performances futures (via l'optimisation des logiciels) est vraiment un argument de passionnés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En général, on achète une machine pour l'utiliser tout de suite (enfin, je crois), et pas quand une hypothétique évolution du parc logiciel l'aura rendue plus performante, alors même que la fréquence des processeurs aura explosé...


----------



## ederntal (5 Septembre 2003)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Le G4, en particulier le bipro, reste pour le moment une alternative tout à fait crédible face à la première génération de G5 actuellement disponibles à la vente.
> - Il s'agit d'une machine éprouvée et stable
> - Aucun risque d'incompatibilité hard ou soft
> - Soutient parfaitement la comparaison avec le G5 d'entrée de gamme si on regarde les premières bench publiées (celles que j'ai vues sur
> ...



Il parlait pas du 1.6 mais du 1.8 qui devrai avoir des performances bien meilleures (et donc selon les tests de macbdidouilles bien meilleure que le bi1.25 G4)

Le G5 1.6 parrait a peu pres aussi performant que le bi 1.25... cela va dependre des taches qu'on lui demande bien sur.
Si on ajoute au G4 1.25 le superdrive on arrive presque au même prix que le 1.6... Les machines sont donc quasi equivalente non ?
Et encore c'est en oubliant panther qui devrai mettre le G5 un peu devant!!!

Donc la question se pose toujours :
G4 1.25 pas cher pour ceux qui ont pas besoin de puissance a partir de 1400 euros
G4 bi 1.25 ou G5 1.6 dans la config du milieu
G5 1.8 pour les plus gourmands en puissance


----------



## Lordwizard (5 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Il parlait pas du 1.6 mais du 1.8 qui devrai avoir des performances bien meilleures (et donc selon les tests de macbdidouilles bien meilleure que le bi1.25 G4)



Non !! Le Xbench du 1.8 est sur leur site et il fait exactement jeu égal avec mon bipro... soit un score de 139 !!


----------



## ederntal (5 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Non !! Le Xbench du 1.8 est sur leur site et il fait exactement jeu égal avec mon bipro... soit un score de 139 !!



??? dis moi ce que représente Xbench dans l'utilisation d'un ordinateur... les seuls benchs que je "comprends" sont ceux en secondes ou minutes ou vitesse d'encodage... bref du concret.

Sur macbidouille on voit les bench d'un 1.6 qui atomise un bi1.42 dans code warrior je croit dans leurs dernières news...


----------



## Lordwizard (5 Septembre 2003)

Oula pas la peine de prendre la mouche... 

Je ne vais pas faire un débat ici sur les benchs en général, Xbench en particulier et sur les perfs respectives d'un G5 1,6 et de mon bipro G4 1,25...

Je ne faisait que "rebondir" sur ton assertion, et cela avant que MacBidouille sorte sa toute dernière news... Tu disais a ce moment là que les benchs du 1,8 explosaient celui du 1,25, or ce n'est pas ce qui ressort sur Xbench en tout cas !!

Voilà point final !!


----------



## ederntal (5 Septembre 2003)

ok ok


----------



## pocketalex (23 Septembre 2003)

Jaszu_prv a dit:
			
		

> *1. Les utlisateurs constatent comme mm qu'ils sont plus bruyant que l'ancienne genration de QS



Moi je la trouve super cher ta machine. J'ai un pote qui a un G4 800 MHz, et j'ai vraiment du mal a bosser dessus parceque ça rame (sauf sous Final cut Pro)

Alors pour moi, les G4 en dessous du GHz, c'est de machines complètement dépasées, et toi tu vends ça 1000 Euros !!!

Pour le même prix, t'as un G4 1GHz neuf !!! et au pire, si le G4 fait un poil de bruit en plus du tient, ça ne vaut pas la différence en MHZ, disque, utilisation/usure de la machine, etc, etc

Je ne parlerai même pas de la config PC que tu as avec 1000 Euros (sans l'écran hein, comme les Macs). Celle ci par exemple fait exactement 913 Euros TTC NEUF :

- Pentium IV 2.8C Ghz 
- 512 Mo DIMM PC2700 (333Mhz)
- DD 80 Go UDMA 133 7200t
- lecteur CD/DVD 16/48X
- Graveur CRW 52/24/52x
- 9600 Pro 128MB DVI+CRT+TV 8X AGP
- LAN, USB 2

Moi j'ai 1000 Euros en poche et des vélléités  d'achat, je ne pense pas acheter une machine a 800 MHz et qui plus est d'occasion.


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2003)

Metalex a dit:
			
		

> ...Et donc, j'ai regardé les config pour un powermac,
> Et là, je me pose la question, que vaut-il mieux, un G4 ou un G5.
> à tarifs équivalent, un G4 bi-pro 1,25 et un G5 mono 1,8, les deux couplé à 1 Go de ram...
> 
> ...


La réponse est en partie dans la question...
Si tu utilises des softs 1/2 pro ou pro, comme les produits Adobe, FCP, etc., alors le vrai gain de perf est à venir sur le G5...

nb : il est maintenant clair que le G5 n'a aucun défaut hard de jeunesse...


----------



## cesmoi666 (1 Novembre 2003)

Metalex a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait problème de ce coté là....
> J'ai fait un tour sur Ebay, Aucland, et des forums de vente occasion spéciaux mac, et souvent les vendeurs, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont un peu fumé lol
> 
> Je comprends qu'on puisse avoir mal aux fesses d'avoir acheté un mac 3000 ou 4000 euros, mais faut pas abuser
> ...



Je suis tombé sur la tête quand j'ai vu ce message !
bi-800 à 133mhz cache L2 / 1 Go SD-ram / 160 DD / DVD-RW Pionneer 105 / Mac OS 10.2.8 et 9.2.2  / Idéal vidéo (non fumeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à vendre 2000 euro.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Novembre 2003)

Et tu trouves ça bien ?


----------



## cesmoi666 (2 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et tu trouves ça bien ?



Ben je te mets au défit de trouver mieux livré à domicile, dans son emballage d'origine, presque neuf, non fumeur, etc.... Achète aujourd'hui un G4 1.4 avec 256Mo ram pour 1800 euro (sans DVD-R manque 750 de Ram, ce n'ai pas un BI-proc, ne boot pas sous 9) bref au vu du marché, et parce que le G5 et encore en pleine évolution (même si les pro G5 ne se plaignent pas nous en sommes encore au 1er série...que vous le vouliez ou non...). Alors au vu des prix du marché OUI je trouve que cette machine n'est pas chère. Bonjour à vous.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Novembre 2003)

> Ben je te mets au défit de trouver mieux


PowerMac G4 bi-1,42 - 2 Go de RAM - Écran 21" : 1750 .
J'en regrette mon G5 là.


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> > Ben je te mets au défit de trouver mieux
> 
> 
> PowerMac G4 bi-1,42 - 2 Go de RAM - Écran 21" : 1750 .
> J'en regrette mon G5 là.




J'en regrette de pas être sur Paris


----------



## azerty (2 Novembre 2003)

oui, y'a un truc, là, ou une erreur,  surtout que c'est avec un écran LCD


----------



## Soba (2 Novembre 2003)

Euh,  juste une question qui est un peu hors sujet par rapport aux thread ... mais bon, qu'est ce que vous donneriez comme ordre de prix pr un pm G4 bi-1Ghz ?
Un ami est interessé par les powermacs et j'aimerais bien le faire switcher


----------



## decoris (2 Novembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Euh,  juste une question qui est un peu hors sujet par rapport aux thread ... mais bon, qu'est ce que vous donneriez comme ordre de prix pr un pm G4 bi-1Ghz ?
> Un ami est interessé par les powermacs et j'aimerais bien le faire switcher



le DDR dernier modèle? je dirais 1200 euros maxi...


----------



## Soba (3 Novembre 2003)

D'accord ... ben merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais essayer de lui en trouver un pour noêl ..


----------



## Zitoune (3 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> le DDR dernier modèle? je dirais 1200 euros maxi...



Et où trouver de tels prix ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> le DDR dernier modèle? je dirais 1200 euros maxi...


Moi je dit 1500 voire plus en fonction des composants installés, le bi-1,42 est quand-même pas une bouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour 2000  t'as un G5 1,6 Ghz qui pur le moment est moins puissant.


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dit 1500 voire plus en fonction des composants installés, le bi-1,42 est quand-même pas une bouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, mais il y a 5 mois, t'avais un G4 mono 1GHZ NEUF avec un an de garantie pour 1160 euros TTC... donc un Bi d'occase, doit pas être tellement plus haut...


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Novembre 2003)

Sauf que le 1 Ghz neuf il a pas la même carte 3D, un disque plus petit, pas de superdrive, un bus système à 133 Mhz, moins de RAM
Et encore je parle pas du processeur.


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que le 1 Ghz neuf il a pas la même carte 3D, un disque plus petit, pas de superdrive, un bus système à 133 Mhz, moins de RAM
> Et encore je parle pas du processeur.



ça dépend de quel Bi on parle...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de quel Bi on parle...


Ben pour moi on est train de comparer un G4 1 Ghz a un bi-1.42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pixy (9 Novembre 2003)

les derniers Bipro 1ghz adjugés sur ebay le furent respectivement à :

1650, 1800, 1700 euro 
et  un à 1810 euro avec SD et Os 9 et X

je n'ai noté qu'un seul Bipro 1,25 (sans clavier ni souris) à 1510 euro

je suis d'accord avec vous tous pour trouver les prix d'occaz excessifs et c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je vais acheter du neuf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs si vous avez un avis sur ma config envisagée, sachant que j'ai besoin d'un mac bootable Os 9 
(because softs Adobe, Office, Quark et chaîne SCSI complète de 7 périfs)
amitié à tous et merci pour les avis!


----------



## Olive94 (9 Novembre 2003)

Je crois qu'en bootable OS 9 vendu neuf, il n'y a que le modele Mono 1,25 de dispo, non ?

(scusez, je débarque dans ce thread)


----------



## azerty (9 Novembre 2003)

..les bi 1.25 aussi, d'après l'AS...


----------



## pixy (9 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ..les bi 1.25 aussi, d'après l'AS...



j'espère bien que les bi 1,25 aussi
c'est çui que j'veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







si on peut avoir confirmation
d'un utilisateur par exemple!


----------



## MarcMame (10 Novembre 2003)

C'est franchement pas compliqué :
Seuls les modèles disposant du FW800 ne peuvent *pas* booter sous MacOs 9. C'est tout !
Donc, je confirme, le bi-1,25Ghz boote sous MacOs 9.


----------



## pixy (10 Novembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est franchement pas compliqué :
> Seuls les modèles disposant du FW800 ne peuvent *pas* booter sous MacOs 9. C'est tout !
> Donc, je confirme, le bi-1,25Ghz boote sous MacOs 9.



merci beaucoup MarcMame


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (16 Novembre 2003)

Voila mon petit calcul parsonnel sur le prix comparé du G5 1,8 et du G4 1,25, tous deux neufs.

G5 1,8 GHz
512 Mo RAM DDR 400
160Go DD SATA
SuperDrive (quel modèle ?)
GeForce FX 5200 ULTRA
=&gt; *2630 *

G4 2x1,25 GHz
256 Mo RAM DDR333 + 256 Mo RAM DDR333 (SQP acheté chez RueDuCommerce.com)
80 Go DD ATA + 80 Go DD ATA (Maxtor acheté chez RueDuCommerce.com)
DVD/CD-RW + DVD-R (pioneer DVR A-06 acheté chez RueDuCommerce.com)
Radeon 9000 Pro
=&gt; moins de *2100 * (1792,80 + 58,45 pour la RAM + 72,95 pour le DD + 137,95 pour le superdrive)

Soit plus de 500  de différence (et encore, avec 2 lecteurs optiques pour le G4, pour une config' identique, on peut revendre un combo état neuf)

Ça fait donc plus de 500  pour :
- Une machine globalement un peu plus performante (mais à prioris, rien de transcendant pour la plupart des gens)
- un disque SATA (peut être 10 % plus performant ? de toutes façons, ça ne sert que si on veut acheter un vrai disque SATA 10 000 t/min)
- Faut comparer la carte vidéo, mais la FX 5200 ULTRA, c'est pas génial qd même...

Avec 500 , on dooit pouvoir acheter une GeForce 4 Ti, par exemple... (pour ma part, ça serait plutot un DD externe pour les sauvegardes, 512 Mo de RAM en plus, et il me resterait du fric...)

Donc, à mon avis, pour la plupart des gens, le G4 bi-pro reste un meilleurs investissement. Après, si on veut profiter du SATA (on commence à trouver des disques SATA 10 000 t/min), du PCI-X, ou si on utilise des soft qui tirent bcp partie du G5 et de son architecture, celui-ci reste intéressant.

Mais pour l'utilisateur lambda, à mon avis, vaut mieux avoir deux lecteur optiques (dont un graveur de CD 32x, un graveur de DVD-R et +R 8x, et tous deux lisant les DVD) - impossible en interne avec le G5 - et avoir encore 500  pour soit changer de carte graphique, soit acheter plus de Go de DD ou d'autres accessoires utiles, soit économiser...


----------



## azerty (17 Novembre 2003)

...c'est un fait qu'actuellement, avec le 64bits, le PCI-X etc...qui ne sont pas encore vraiment utilisables, l'intérêt de ces G5 mono est très discutable, surtout avec les inconvénients inhérents à un nouveau modèle (prix élévé, défauts de jeunesse...)..

 si on tient à ces modèles, autant patienter qq mois, ça ne peut être que tout bénéfice...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fait qu'actuellement [] l'intérêt de ces G5 mono est très discutable.


Oui, mais qu'en est-il du bruit de fonctionnement des G4 bipro vendus actuellement sur l'AppleStore ? 
Ne sont-ils pas insupportables ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> surtout avec les inconvénients inhérents à un nouveau modèle (prix élévé, défauts de jeunesse...)..


Ouais enfin des défauts de jeunesse y en a pas des masses


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2003)

Joël Pierre a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais qu'en est-il du bruit de fonctionnement des G4 bipro vendus actuellement sur l'AppleStore ?
> Ne sont-ils pas insupportables ?


Je le supporte... même si je ne m'en rejouit pas !


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin des défauts de jeunesse y en a pas des masses


C'est vrai, c'est aussi important de le dire.
Je trouve, personnellement, plus genant d'investir dans une machine qui n'est pas exploitable directement à 100%. Lorsque ce sera le cas, les machines à +3GHz seront là, pour le même prix, et je commencerai à lorgner dessus...


----------



## azerty (19 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin des défauts de jeunesse y en a pas des masses


 
           ...certes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...mais un peu quand même (voir les forums...), et qui agacent tjs, surtout sur de telles machines ...


----------



## VKTH (19 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

J'ai un G5 1,8 depuis 10 jours. Je peux te dire que je l'ai choisis en fonction de :
1/faibilité
2/technologie
3/longévité.
4/design
5/machine de PAO/CAO/...

Si tu as les sous, il n'y a pas à se poser trop de question. (j'ai fait un crédit car je pense que c'est un bon investissement )

Utilisation :
Je l'utilise longuement et j'adore la fonction "suspendre l'activité", "exposé", les avigateurs, les logiciels offerts.... Il faudra débourser coté logiciel 3D. Attention, il faudra aussi que tu investisses sur un bon écran. Un minimum de 17" est conseillé ( à mon avis ). Heuseusement que j'ai récupéré un vieux 19" de Sony. Tout a l'air impec. Au quotidien, je n'ai rencontrer aucun souci. Jamais eu de plantage malgré les applis lancés en même temps.

Ma prochaine évolution :
Ajouter de la mémoire ( j'opte pour le 2x1Go si le marché baisse un peu ).

Je serai curieux de savoir au final quel sera la machine que tu auras devant tes yeux, après avoir lu nos avis  !!!

@+


----------



## azerty (19 Novembre 2003)

tiens, c'est vrai, on avait oublié métalex (qui avait lancé ce topic) dans tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ben... j'espère qu'il a attendu un peu avant d'acheter son G5...?


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2003)

Amiti_yoti a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un G5 1,8 depuis 10 jours. Je peux te dire que je l'ai choisis en fonction de :
> 1/faibilité
> 2/technologie
> 3/longévité.
> ...


Effectivement... 11 jours après ton investissement, ta machine disparait du catalogue. Les boules, pas trop grosses ?


----------



## VKTH (19 Novembre 2003)

Si j'ai les boules !!!!!

Mais étant habitué à ce truc dans le monde PC, Je rage moins. De plus c'est un Mac !!! Donc rien à voir.

Mais j'ai les boules quand même ! Parce que le vendeur, il savait surement et il a rien dit. pour 100  de plus, j'aurais pu attendre la nouvelle Bi-1,8 !!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Novembre 2003)

Amiti_yoti a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai les boules quand même ! Parce que le vendeur, il savait surement et il a rien dit. pour 100  de plus, j'aurais pu attendre la nouvelle Bi-1,8 !!!



c'est pas dit que le vendeur savait : c'est toujours le risque. Perso, je me méfie toujours quand j'achète dans une gamme annoncée il y a 6 mois ...



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement... 11 jours après ton investissement, ta machine disparait du catalogue. Les boules, pas trop grosses ?



c'est méchant de se moquer ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je suis assez de ton avis, je ne pense pas changer mon PM avant que toutes les applis (et l'OS bien sûr) seront "développées" G5.

En gros : une bonne année d'attende, 10.4 et un G5 bi 3Ghz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ce moment, je ne sais pas combien je pourrais revendre mon vieux PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'espère tirer profit d'un tarif collector style "l'ultime PM bootable sous mac OS 9"


----------



## MarcMame (19 Novembre 2003)

Amiti_yoti a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai les boules quand même ! Parce que le vendeur, il savait surement et il a rien dit.


Non, les revendeurs Mac ne sont au courant de rien, du moins pas plus que toi. Apple a toujours cultivé le secret autour de leur sorties et il n'est pas question de prevenir les revendeurs, en première ligne pour les fuites d'informations.
Tu peux lui en vouloir pour pleins de choses mais pas pour ça.
Mais tu as raison, s'il l'avait su, il ne t'aurait de toute façon rien dit.


----------



## VKTH (19 Novembre 2003)

En fait je ne leur en veux juste un poil...

Puisque je suis le seul décideur. Je fais les comparatifs moi-même... Et je vais voir le vendeur que pour soit confimer ce que j'ai compris soit pour qu'il me fasse la commande pour passer en caisse. 

Et j'avoue n'avoir rien su de ce que Apple préparait. En gros ils m'ont eu...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (20 Novembre 2003)

Amiti_yoti a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un G5 1,8 depuis 10 jours. Je peux te dire que je l'ai choisis en fonction de :
> 1/faibilité
> ...



Pour la 3D ou d'autres usages pro du même genre, les 2 bi doivent être des bêtes ! J'avais des doutes sur le mono 1,8, mais maintenant...

Pour l'écran, tu parles de LCD ou CRT ? J'ai un 17" CRT que je trouve un peu juste pour un usage pourtant banal, mais un 17 LCD ou un 20 CRT, ça doit commencer à être confortabel.

"jamais eu de plantages malgré les applis lancées en même temps" : grace à OS X, c'est pareil sur un G3/233, en principe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon, à part que ça rame, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

La RAM, c'est important, surtout sous OS X, et encore plus pour des soft 3D, du 'toshop, ou des trucs dans ce style.

Sinon... Tiens... En fait, c'est vrai qu'au départ, y'avais effectivement qqun qui avait posé une question et voulait une réponse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bon, bah je conseille le bi-1,8 si tu as le budget, le bi G4 1,25 sinon.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je suis assez de ton avis, je ne pense pas changer mon PM avant que toutes les applis (et l'OS bien sûr) seront "développées" G5.


Ben oui, c'est mieux vu que tu l'as que depuis 4 mois ton PowerMac


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est mieux vu que tu l'as que depuis 4 mois ton PowerMac



bonne mémoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus, j'ai trouvé une bonne solution pour le rendre silencieux, je l'ai mis dans ma cuisine (si si !), c-à-d loin de moi !


----------



## VKTH (20 Novembre 2003)

Comment tu fais donc ?

et pour changer de cd ?


@+


----------



## florentdesvosges (20 Novembre 2003)

Amiti_yoti a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fais donc ?



la pièce où j'ai installé le Mac est mitoyenne de la cuisine. J'ai des cables suffisament longs (VGA pour l'écran, + hub et long cable USB pour clavier et souris). L'UC est donc dans la cuisine, les cables passent soigneusement sous la porte jusqu'à mon bureau où est posé l'écran. Ainsi, je n'entends plus Wind Tunnel (surnon donné aux PM de la série MDD). Je précise que l'alim a pourtant été changée ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Amiti_yoti a dit:
			
		

> et pour changer de cd ?


je me lève, et je marche ! je dois mettre en moyenne un cd/jour dans la machine, donc ce n'est pas un pb


----------



## azerty (20 Novembre 2003)

...tiens , pas bête, ça, c'est un bon moyen pour s'obliger à faire quand même un peu d'exercice...


----------



## Leopal (20 Novembre 2003)

Le bon choix: le nouveau G5 bi-1.8 au prix du mono!


----------



## MarcMame (21 Novembre 2003)

Leopal a dit:
			
		

> Le bon choix: le nouveau G5 bi-1.8 au prix du mono!


+120 = 0 pour toi ?


----------



## Metalex (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon, je passe histoire de vous donner des nouvelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faisant face à la sortie du Bi-Pro 1,8 je ne peux que craquer pour lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, si tout ce passe bien, je devrait bientôt commander la bébête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quasi de base (juste la carte video, je prends la ATI 9600 et le bluetooth)

Voilà, j'espere que je vais pas attendre 3 mois par ce que j'ai pas mal de boulot en ce moment et que mon PC est en train de mourrir à petit feu....

Enfin bon, je suis tout content (rien que l'idée de le commander, un vrai gosse je vous dit ^^) et je viendrai vous donner des nouvelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci @ tous pour vos messages


----------

